# Petty Cab E-Bike



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

You don't need to drive both rear wheels the same.
The Delta trike I like the best, I ran the pedals to the left rear wheel and had an electric hub motor on the right rear wheel. It tracked straight if I was just pedaling or just using the motor or both.
When turning to the right I put more power on the pedals, and when turning left I gave the motor a little more power.

If you do want to use two hub motors; a single battery and dual controllers is the way to go.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Will
Im right in the middle of twin controller experimentation.
Ive got 1 pack, 1 throttle, 2 controllers 2 motors, one wheel sorted. (race bike).
We did a Quad with 1 pack, 1 throttle, 2 controllers, 2 motors front and rear wheel drive.
Im just finishing a car with 1 pack, 1 throttle, 2 controllers 2 motors 2 wheels differentiated side by side.
Your trike will be the same as my car where you use 1 stand alone drive for each wheel on the same axle.
So you can have 1 single battery pack feeding 2 controllers in parallel, driving 1 hub motor each.
The throttle will be powered by only one of the controllers (5v positive, negative and variable) but the second controller will only have its variable wire connected, spliced into the variable of the first controller.
The second controller doesnt need to have its 5v positive or negative connected to the throttle to work.
As with my car there is no mechanical connection between the 2 driving wheels so you will get differentiation for going around corners.
Now because both controllers are being controlled by a single throttle they will want to turn at the same rpm while going around a turn but the ground wont let them and there will be a certain amount of self centering force noticeable only while under power. This "amount" of self centering force is as yet unknown to me but will be more noticeable in a front wheel drive so you rear wheel drive should be ok.


----------

